# 100 lb LP tank - how long will it last?



## sdkrlm

My husband and I have a Lennox gas fireplace.  After 3 weeks of us fussing with the ceramic logs, I *THINK* we finally got them in the right order. (seriously, sometimes I think we are too stupid to own a home - we're the  first owners of this house) We have a 100 lb tank outside.  It was filled last year but we never used our fireplace.  This year - probably since Thanksgiving we have been using it occasionally - maybe for 4 hours at a time once a week.  Over the holiday break we used it quite a bit - probably 6 hours/day for about a week

How long will a tank of this size last?


----------



## R&D Guy

What is the BTU of your fireplace?  You should be able to find it in the owners manual or on a rating plate attached to the unit.

If I remember correctly 1 pound of LP is about 21,500 BTU's so 100 lbs would be 2,150,000.  So take the BTU's in the tank and divide it by the BTU's per hour of your unit and you'll get the hours of operation until your tank is empty.

For example if your unit is 30,000 BTU's then your tank would last about 72 hours of burn time.


----------



## tchdngrnby

Just monitor your tank pressure gage....once you are down to 25% start thinking about calling for a refill.


----------

